# So how far away can a male detect a female in heat?



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

I have never had an intact male before my dogs were always spay/neutered. My current Shepherd is 16 months old we live in a rural area on 8 acres unfenced he is never out unsupervised has excellent recall but does wear an e-collar daily while out (we have a ton of wild life). I just found out that the neighbors down the road about a mile have 3 intact females. So my question is how faraway can they smell a female in heat?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

One mile, I believe.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Sunflowers I have read distances from 1 to 5 miles that's a lot of country side. I am going to need a crash course in signs that he is thinking about going a courting. At least I hope there are some signs before he's bolting down the road with a bouquet of fresh flowers from the garden.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It depends on many factors, including wind, humidity, etc.

Be careful and good luck . The visual of a GSD with a bouquet of flowers between his teeth made me smile.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I live on the coast in Oregon so yeah we got wind, wet season is winding down. He has been an absolute gentleman so far and while I have no intention of breeding I would like to keep him intact for as long as possible he is one of those long, lean and lanky guys. Definitely don't want to be on the Maury Povich "Who's Your Daddy Show".


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Also the females will try to find your male dog. Maybe ask the neighbor to notify you when that time comes? Often females go into heat at the same time.
The E collar may not work against hormones.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah I have a feeling that the drive to get him some will surpass that pesky e-collar. I will have to go talk to them and see if we can get some communication going for a heads up when the girls are in the mood.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Sunflowers said:


> It depends on many factors, including wind, humidity, etc.
> 
> Be careful and good luck . The visual of a GSD with a bouquet of flowers between his teeth made me smile.


When Singe was about 18 months, there was a female in heat across the highway. He snatched up a pile of grass where she had pottied and carried it for the entire walk and back home.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

I would much rather he take a keepsake then try to leave one.


----------

